# Ephesians 3:3



## Herald (Apr 16, 2006)

_Ephesians 3:3 3 that by revelation there was made known to me the mystery, as I wrote before in brief. _

What does Paul mean when he says, "...as I wrote before in brief."? He is speaking about the mystery, but is he referring to another letter he wrote to the Ephesians? Could it be a reference to Ephesians 1:9 or Ephesians 2:11-22?

Thoughts?

[Edited on 4-16-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 16, 2006)

Probably in this case it refers to the whole gospel-mystery that he has been explaining in the previous chapters.


----------



## Herald (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Probably in this case it refers to the whole gospel-mystery that he has been explaining in the previous chapters.



Bruce...yeah. That is the way I am leaning. May your  earn interest for the sake of the Kingdom.


----------

